
Tim Cook says Apple’s car project is ‘the mother of all AI projects’ - eaxitect
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/13/tim-cook-says-apples-car-project-is-the-mother-of-all-ai-projects/
======
xchip
They got the autonomous driving license 2 months ago... They are kind of late
but I am glad to see another contender :D

